# Considering PurchasePeptides



## E J (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey guys,

I'm pretty new in this forum and wanted to ask for your help. I've usually bought clen from Chemone and while searching online for a coupone code I found this forum.

I've seen all the great reviews for PP and I'm considering buying some Tadalafil and clen, I see that they are cheaper than Chemone and CEM (which as I understand is also reputable) but coming from a belief that you get what you pay for I wanted to ask about your experience with them or if I should just stick to Chemone (which I've necer had a problem with)

Thanks for your help


----------



## purchaseprotein (Sep 27, 2012)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/research-chemicals/164678-good-company-can-trusted.html

email me at loud@purchasepeptides.com if you have any questions or concerns. We wont be here much longer Sept 30th is our last day


----------



## E J (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks man, when you say here you mean the forum or in business? Hoping the forum. I've read your link and I'm sold ha.
Any discount coupon you can shoot my way?
thanks bro


----------



## girpy (Sep 27, 2012)

Purchase Peptides always sent me good product, heard great things from others too. For a discount just use the code finalweek for 15% off, always look for a discount of some sort, normally have either a discount code or buy 1 get 1 free happening.

Give them a try, you wont be dissapointed


----------



## E J (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks Girpy, I just made my order hope it is all ok, darn shipping is expensive! (almost $50, international) though I guess it's the same everywhere, but the coupon code and PPs prices helped to soften that blow.


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Sep 27, 2012)

I like cem. They have been around for like 10 years and have never steered me wrong. Its my experience that the companies that come around..then all the sudden disappear from the boards like PP is doing are the ones that disappear for good ..and when they do ..at the end ..the sell a bunch of bunk stuff. Seen it dozens of times. I hope you get legit stuff.


----------



## girpy (Sep 27, 2012)

Jimmyinkedup said:


> I like cem. They have been around for like 10 years and have never steered me wrong. Its my experience that the companies that come around..then all the sudden disappear from the boards like PP is doing are the ones that disappear for good ..and when they do ..at the end ..the sell a bunch of bunk stuff. Seen it dozens of times. I hope you get legit stuff.



I know what u mean man, Extreme peptide was that way for sure.....got a lot of bunk AI to prove it lol. Still get emails from them with sales too. Hopefully this is just a cost cutting technique now that they have built up the brand, hate to have to find a new source for this stuff


----------



## crackrbaby (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm going to continue testing with there products. I will be keeping updates, reviews and logs. I've been using there Quality products long enough to tell if anything changes. I have a feeling PP will be back around boards in the near future. Doubt they would want to ruin there rep around here.


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Sep 27, 2012)

crackrbaby said:


> I'm going to continue testing with there products. I will be keeping updates, reviews and logs. I've been using there Quality products long enough to tell if anything changes. I have a feeling PP will be back around boards in the near future. Doubt they would want to ruin there rep around here.



Have you read the threads lately? I think it may be too late not to "ruin their rep" LOL They have been getting trashed and bashed and that guy acted like an idiot ....so it was deserved in my mind. Anyway ...whatever


----------



## crackrbaby (Sep 27, 2012)

Jimmyinkedup said:


> Have you read the threads lately? I think it may be too late not to "ruin their rep" LOL They have been getting trashed and bashed and that guy acted like an idiot ....so it was deserved in my mind. Anyway ...whatever


 No I havent seen any negative threads with purchase peptides. Just ran a quick search and couldnt find anything. Enlighten me. I have personally had labs done a while back with there products and proved to be quality. Been posted in "Lab testing" section for some time now.


----------



## believesteve (Sep 27, 2012)

I know this a little off topic, but I think Purchase Peptides need a little bit more variation in the shipping options for international shipments. For example Canadians only have the option for express shipping (which is $40).

Also, what do you mean "final week"? Are they being shut down?


----------



## E J (Sep 27, 2012)

well hopefully is just a biz decision and nothing to do with they going out of biz, I will post my review once I get them.


----------



## purchaseprotein (Sep 28, 2012)

We're not going anywhere but off the forums. If you want to keep spending 2-3X your money at CEM go right a head it doesnt bother me at all. Purchaspeptides has provided member approved products across all forums!!!! 



Jimmyinkedup said:


> I like cem. They have been around for like 10 years and have never steered me wrong. Its my experience that the companies that come around..then all the sudden disappear from the boards like PP is doing are the ones that disappear for good ..and when they do ..at the end ..the sell a bunch of bunk stuff. Seen it dozens of times. I hope you get legit stuff.


----------



## purchaseprotein (Sep 28, 2012)

Well apparently this months sales number don't show that we've ruined our rep. LMAO



Jimmyinkedup said:


> Have you read the threads lately? I think it may be too late not to "ruin their rep" LOL They have been getting trashed and bashed and that guy acted like an idiot ....so it was deserved in my mind. Anyway ...whatever


----------



## purchaseprotein (Sep 28, 2012)

Final week on the forums. We've built a large enough customer base that we want to be able to keep serving our current customers to the T.  If we decide to expand in the future we may return.
Finding trusting employees in today's day and age isnt easy.




believesteve said:


> I know this a little off topic, but I think Purchase Peptides need a little bit more variation in the shipping options for international shipments. For example Canadians only have the option for express shipping (which is $40).
> 
> Also, what do you mean "final week"? Are they being shut down?


----------



## purchaseprotein (Sep 28, 2012)

*NOTHING AT ALL YOU WILL ALWAYS FIND US AT purchasepeptides.com*



E J said:


> well hopefully is just a biz decision and nothing to do with they going out of biz, I will post my review once I get them.


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Sep 28, 2012)

purchasepeptides said:


> We're not going anywhere but off the forums. If you want to keep spending 2-3X your money at CEM go right a head it doesnt bother me at all. Purchaspeptides has provided member approved products across all forums!!!!



Ive learned a few things in my near 20 years in this lifestyle. 
1- You really do ultimately get what you pay for.
2- Research companies come and go like crazy, and just like yours the first step is leaving the boards.
3- If you act like an unprofessional idiot it will hurt your business.

Ive seen dozens of "you" over the years. You are going down the same road and its a dead end. CEM has withstood the test of time and always sold quality product and had amazing service. Ive never seen staff on a board they sponsor at trash them. That alone tells me alot about you and your character or lack thereof. In addition to your juvenile unprofessional posts. I wouldnt buy water from you if i was dehydrated in the desert. See you later...literally ...and soon i bet. Please just dont rip people off.


----------



## purchaseprotein (Sep 28, 2012)

*We're not going anywhere watch and see! *



Jimmyinkedup said:


> Ive learned a few things in my near 20 years in this lifestyle.  *AND I haven't? not to mention owning more then one web site in this industry!*
> 1- You really do ultimately get what you pay for. *Have you personally used our products?  Plenty of blood work on this and other forums & source checks that have proven purchasepeptides products more then worthy*
> 2- Research companies come and go like crazy, and just like yours the first step is leaving the boards. *OK keep googling purchasepeptides.com on occasion to see where we are. besides like I said we have 5000 registered users to take care of. *
> 3- If you act like an unprofessional idiot it will hurt your business. * Run your business as you choose. by the way what do you do?  Do you own a business? My business is doing just fine growing each month. You think this 1 forum is the only place that generates us business?
> ...


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Sep 28, 2012)

purchasepeptides said:


> *We're not going anywhere watch and see! *



I hope not. I wish you would change your attitude a bit and stay on the boards. I think leaving is a mistake. 
BTW I agree with your post in the phf thread. I have the link would you like me to pm you with it ?


----------



## purchaseprotein (Sep 28, 2012)

Well I appreciate that but for now we're going. I've left each and every forum we supported professionally and all are open to having us back if we decide to return. Ya please do. 



Jimmyinkedup said:


> I hope not. I wish you would change your attitude a bit and stay on the boards. I think leaving is a mistake.
> BTW I agree with your post in the phf thread. I have the link would you like me to pm you with it ?


----------



## TheAdlerian (Sep 30, 2012)

purchasepeptides said:


> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/research-chemicals/164678-good-company-can-trusted.html
> 
> email me at loud@purchasepeptides.com if you have any questions or concerns. We wont be here much longer Sept 30th is our last day



I recently ordered some of your clen, and am extremely satisfied. 

Not only did my subject respond favorably, the chemical also treated annoying allergies very well. 

Good job!


----------



## JP223 (Oct 1, 2012)

I have been using PP for awhile. Great stuff! My girl friend is using them now.


----------

